# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  > [SOLVED] Just Testing IMG. (cannot do it in Test forum as IMG is "off" there) No Reply needed.

## Doc.AElstein

Just testing.
Hi, Sorry to use this Sub Forum for testing. But I am havening some IMG issues which I am unable to test in the Development Testing Forum as there the  IMG Code is OFF. I did not wish to hijack again The many Threads on this Theme.. So I am taking the liberty do some tests here in a fresh Thread. Hope this is OK. 

. The issue today is that the free upload file sharing site I was using to get the IMG link is not working. So I am trying another alternative site that is free for a trial period of 30 days. 

.  So I paste in the two IMG type links they offer. - And see what happens
Alan.
P.s. If anyone can suggest any free site alternatives I would be grateful. I will not give the name of the site I was using until today, as I believe we wish to not encourage too much usage of images. But please feel free to PM me on this Theme if you wish.



OK. So after dragging a .jpg to this new site, I click on the Image. 
. It gets bigger and amongst other  things I have an option on the right that says GET LINKS / IMAGE SIZES. I click on that.
. A GET LINKS Dialogue box comes up. In that there is a TYPE box with 4 drop down options: Direct ; Forum : Alt (Old) Forum ; and finally HTML. 
I will just try Forum and Alt(Old) Forum for now. As they look like some sort of IMG thing. (They are Almost identical

(I am using Google Chrome just now)


Forum:





Alt (Old) Forum

[IMG=http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/901/Oc4Kvm.jpg][/IMG]

----------


## Doc.AElstein

OK, so I have a temporary solution 

BTW. That last Image was a screen shot of the strange "Pirate" site discussed in the Thread "Forum copy?"

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Trying another option through Box...

These links using the Excel Forum editor Icon “Insert Image”

https://app.box.com/s/hzd4sqyzz5jewwm0zh3mjmr1zohpsfqp

https://app.box.com/representation/f...2048_jpg/1.jpg

that does not work…..  the Insert Image Dialogue box will not accept them…

so… no Box solution

. 3) …however  it gives me a second option to get a picture (.jpeg) file from my computer … So I try that, using the same file which I uploaded to box


ExcelForum2BeforeLogin.jpg

----------


## Doc.AElstein

OK , Great, I have a second option here....

----------


## Doc.AElstein

...... and now, just as i am finished.....

 The other site is working.... so now I have maybe three options!!!!

.so try pasting in the IMG optin given to share from .. my original site that is now  "back up and running!!"

....

----------


## Doc.AElstein

.  Good I have 3 ways of posting Images now!  :Smilie: ...    that is enough of all that (I hope for ever!!)

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> OK , Great, I have a second option here....



(need to be logged - in to see 2nd option...)

----------


## Doc.AElstein

My first attempt at a “.png”…
… but first the IMG link given from a free upload site for a .jpeg version:


…..

Now that same picture saved as a  “.png”  (in Microsoft Paint after uploading the above .jpeg)

----------


## Doc.AElstein

OK…experimenting further…(..because  I see no differences in the two images in that last Post (Post # 8)

Let me see if I can share those two links to anybody if necessary at any time in the Future…
.  I try, for example, putting the  2 links used , that is to say Pasted in, in the last Post (Post # 8) in
 .1) Code Tags

 .2) HTML Tags

 .3) PHP Tags

 .4) Quotes Tags


.....
. 1)




> My first attempt at a “.png”…
> … but first the IMG link given from a free upload site for a .jpeg version:
> 
> 
> …..
> 
> Now that same picture saved as a  “.png”  (in Microsoft Paint after uploading the above .jpeg)



.....
. 2)




```

```


.....
.   3)



```

My first attempt at a &#8220;.png”…&#8230; but first the IMG link given from a free upload site for a .jpeg version:[URL=http://s1065.photobucket.com/user/DocAElstein/media/ExcelForum2BeforeLogin_zpsx6zpazzx.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u400/DocAElstein/ExcelForum2BeforeLogin_zpsx6zpazzx.jpg[/IMG][/URL]&#8230;..Now that same picture saved as a  &#8220;.png”  (in Microsoft Paint after uploading the above .jpeg)[URL=http://s1065.photobucket.com/user/DocAElstein/media/ExcelForum2BeforeLogin_zpsq6ayvbs8.png.html][IMG]http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u400/DocAElstein/ExcelForum2BeforeLogin_zpsq6ayvbs8.png[/IMG][/URL] 



```


.....
. 4)




> My first attempt at a “.png”…
> … but first the IMG link given from a free upload site for a .jpeg version:
> 
> 
> …..
> 
> Now that same picture saved as a  “.png”  (in Microsoft Paint after uploading the above .jpeg)

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Removed Duplicate Post which *the Forum Software Produced* (I do not thin*k I* did?)

----------


## Doc.AElstein

.. OK.... looks like.... (...apart from the Duplicate Post issue discussed elswhere
Post # 38
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ly-needed.html
....)

.... I should stay with HTML Code Tags for sharing a BB Code type thing.......

....so for clarity again.






```

```

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Now for completeness to test my second method for posting images discussed in Post # 3

..


Again I will upload both the .jpeg first  and then second the .png  



..But first in HTML Code Tags to show here what I actually paste in the Excel Forum Editor Window




```

```



.........................

And now for real without using HTML Code Tags! (Pray for me!)

..  .jpeg

ExcelForum2BeforeLogin.jpg



.   .png



ExcelForum2BeforeLogin.png

----------


## Doc.AElstein

OK in Both Post #8 and Post #12 I see both my .jpeg and .png Images. (Note I must be logged in to see those from Post #12 , otherwise I just see: 

….. .jpeg

ExcelForum2BeforeLogin.jpg

………………………………………

…. .png



ExcelForum2BeforeLogin.png

….. )

----------


## Pete_UK

I don't know why you are spending so much time posting images - they are not much use to anyone, and quite a number of contributors cannot see .png file when posted on this forum.

Pete

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> I don't know why you are spending so much time posting images - they are not much use to anyone, and quite a number of contributors cannot see .png file when posted on this forum.
> 
> Pete



Hi Pete,
.          Many thanks for your comments. *I agree totally with your sentiment*, and in fact just before I read your comments I had just posted words more or less exactly to the effect of what you are saying at Post # 22 here:
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...-the-like.html
*…!!!!!*
.
.           If you have the time could I ask if you could help me to “put this one to bed” for me…
..Could you tell me exactly what you see in Posts #8 and Post #12 of this Thread . (And kindly tell me exactly which system (Browser) you are using). 
.    In both Post #8 and Post #12  I have both a .jpeg and a .png. I can mostly see all of them. But I appreciate I am not using IE 11 and IE 12. So if you are using IE 11 or IE 12, and cannot see the two .pngs then that feedback will finally confirm all of what you and others have said and I can then forget the Theme for now!!   

Many Thanks.
Alan

. P.s.1.  At the risk of trying your patience.. Could you tell me why you and others for Forum Images choose to use .png rather than .jpeg. –( Please forgive my ignorance – I am very new to computers !)   

*. P.s.2.  I use Images very little.* I prefer a table which can be copied easily to a Spreadsheet, or attach a File. I simply wished to have the option there as it is occasionally useful as an addition to the other (Better) methods of passing information through a Thread.

----------


## Pete_UK

Hi Alan.

I use I.E. 11 (version 11.0.16) with Compatibility View set to on.

In Post #8 I see two screen shots of the rogue EF site, along with a bit of writing by you.

In Post #12 I see some HTML code, then a screen shot (the .jpeg image), but for the .png image I only see a place-holder. As Kyle reported in your earlier thread, .jpegs seem okay but .png files are usually just showing the placeholder - this has happened since about August last year, and a few other problems also started then (like not being able to use the enhanced file uploader). I think it also depends on how the image has been uploaded to the site.

I generally do not post images - on the few occasions that I have, I have used .jpegs or .pdf files. As for others who do post .png files (usually screen shots), I can only assume that the tools they use to get those files default to .png types.

I've attached a file that I have occasionally used to try to discourage the posting of images, with the response "please see attached".

Hope this helps.

Pete

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Hi Alan.
> 
> I use ..
> 
> In Post #8 I see 
> 
> In Post #12 I see 
> 
> Pete



Thanks Pete for all the info
.. Ties up generally with what I have been reading. Helps to clarify the general picture (if you forgive the pun   :Smilie:  ) of the situation. .  Much appreciated.
.
. I see exactly as you do on some of my computers, so that means I cant see the last .png from Post #12. On a few computers I get lucky and see all 4 Images.(2 from post #8 + 2 from post #12) 
.  
.  So looking at Post # 8, second Image.:. That may give a roundabout way to get a .png to come up in Excel Forum Threads when using IE 11. But it involves getting that IMG shown in the HTML code. That means having to use a free Uploading site with all the extra work and bombardment with ads that that entails. So no great use I guess  - You could just as well do a quick conversion from  .png to .jpeg

.  Thanks again
Alan

----------


## Doc.AElstein

. Hi.
.   An Add-In which does BB Code screen shot was discussed in some length in a very long Thread:
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...-and-data.html
To 
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...d-data-14.html
…… one outcome from this was an “ all in one” Forum Screen Shot Tool. I reference it in my signature and use it extensively. – Here the current version as of July 2015
https://www.dropbox.com/s/31r9s6t9j6...ools.xlam?dl=0 

Here are some versions of mine with minor modifications to the original
https://app.box.com/s/oa1zouz1ksm68yevndee6yi1v1o0qmmm
https://app.box.com/s/7v5no8t18qqzjwyfqtv1xo5elsyba3o6
https://app.box.com/s/boxjrj2wmlren3tgqqnamzxknnpwyaut

….  I wrote some „Beginners type” Notes on how to get these Add-Ins working, referenced in my signature, again here the link:
https://app.box.com/s/gjpa8mk8ko4vkwcke3ig2w8z2wkfvrtv
.   I am sure many Regulars do not need those notes, but possibly beginners like me wishing to use the Add-In may find them useful. Here they are given again below - Appologies that the images are in German. Hopefully the Pictures are still helpful in confirming the steps

(.   The Tool is discussed from time to time in the  test Area Sub Forum an ExcelForum, most recently:
http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...6398-test.html
..   ) 
Alan

.....................................................................

* Notes on Typical Download procedure for Forum Tool “Add – Ins” (such as Code copying or Spreadsheet Range “Screen Shots”)*
.--   Just general “average” procedures. May vary a bit from add-in to add-in

.  R1) Usually you are given a link. There are lots of them about recently…Where the link it goes and how many things are there can vary from time to time

.  R2) Try to read through as much information given at least once quickly complete. Usually it is worth it in the long run. Maybe copy a few parts of instructions to a text or Word File – can come in handy if any instructions vanish as you start downloading. 

.  R3)  Be careful exactly wot you check or need to uncheck in any boxes when options are given.

ForExample    (   XL 2007 2010  Windows Vista (also for mac) ) Rory Download: 

. R3a). Here: - 
http://excelmatters.com/

. R3b). Here: - (Here is probably best to check out updates / versions etc. --see bottom of the page (Win & Mac).)
•	http://excelmatters.com/excel-forums/
•	
. R3c). And / OR
 (Here also direct without the other two)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/31r9s6t9j6...ools.xlam?dl=0


http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/...pstkjztxiu.jpg



. R4). - Download and Save. (Preferably in something like ……..\Microsoft\AddIns if you can find that Folder####. If not save anywhere initially and make a note of where). If the file is “zipped”, it is sometimes a good idea to “unzip it”. Often that just means open the Zipped folder and then maybe make a copy of the add-in file in that is in the Zipped Folder. Paste the copy somewhere, such as where the Zipped File ended up.

. R5). – Open Excel if not already. It may or may not be better to have Excel already  open. Can vary from download, I think.

. R6) – Click somewhere left upper (i.e. Vista XL 2007 Office button ; Vista XL 2010 First Tab in Ribbon (Datei or Data or File))

. R7) – Look for, or scroll down to, Excel Options – Click

. R8) - Click add-ins shown in a list to the left in the Excel-Option Window



http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/...psrvtc9u3c.jpg


. R9) ..This is Bit tricky to explain.. – “invoke the Add-in's dialog Box Window” i.e.
. -  R9a) Usually somewhere near middle bottom of the Excel-Option Window is drop down box. To the right of that box is another box with something like “Go To” written on it. 



http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/...pstpyzs09o.jpg


Click that. 

. -  R9b) You should have the Add-in dialogue Box Window now open. 
.  If the add-in is there, place a check-mark beside the add-in, if not already checked. 




http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/...psdhd6hhxk.jpg

……………………………………..








. – 9c) (####If you do not see the Add – In  there then click browse and locate the add-in. 




http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/...pswjmmfkps.jpg

Once found, Click on it and it should then be added to list. Place a check-mark beside the add-in, if not already checked.) 

. R10)  – Click OK

. R11) – Usually that is enough and a new Tab comes up with maybe a Title like “Forum Tools” 



http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/...psqdcb9col.jpg


( If it is not there or any other problems crop up along the way, then this may help: 
“. -  Click the Office button at the top left of the Excel window -> Excel Options -> Trust Center -> Trust Center Settings... -> Macro Settings -> Tick "Trust access to the VBA project object model" -> OK -> OK “  ) . – If this is necessary then closing and reopening Excel may or may not also be required before the new stuff is displayed or available


.  R12) - Once it is “There”, Click on that Forum Tools Tab to get various options shown in a small window that may pop up. The latest does most  that the Mr Excel Spreadsheet HTML Maker does. AND It has the extra function of a full encompassing BB Code Generator that can be posted in most Forums supporting BB Code. This BB Code Generator has most of the features of the MrExcel Spreadsheet HTML Maker and in addition by the extra option of removing the Headers, the tool gives an alternative method for inserting a simple Table into a Forum Post, that is to say using any spare area in a spreadsheet and then copying using the Forum tool with headers disabled… 




http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/...psi8n9jgph.jpg

…………………………



http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/...psocn9hwzw.jpg


.  R13) – Do a bit of experimenting in Forum Test Sub Forums, pasting in the various HTML and / or BB Code options. One small Tip – Sometimes different results are obtained by different combinations of Browsers and / or whether you paste in with Ctrl V or by right mouse click Insert……
.
.  R13) – To actually Copy part of the spreadsheet to the Clipboard in a form which will paste into a Forum Thread:
. R13a)- Select The Spreadsheet Range or code you are interested in. 
. R13b)- Click on something like Copy icon in the window obtained from clicking on a new option as discussed in 12), or from a selection should it be given by right mouse click
.-R13c)  Select option you want in to copy to the clipboard. If you have a choice of HTML or BB Code make sure you select the one relevant to wot you are doing or try them all initially.
.-R13d)– Paste in a forum editor that supports BB Code or HTML Code.

………

Alan

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Code version from 
http://www.excelforum.com/tips-and-t...-a-thread.html
.. that works for me in XL 2007 and XL 2010.
http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...ml#post4115901
.  Thanks to JBeaucaire and sktneer at ExcelForum and Jan Karel Pieterse here
http://www.jkp-ads.com/articles/apideclarations.asp
……Copied to post #1 
http://www.excelforum.com/tips-and-t...um-thread.html
by JBeaucaire

*==============
How I create a PERSONAL.XLSB for the first time:*
……see post #2 
http://www.excelforum.com/tips-and-t...um-thread.html
by JBeaucaire

........................................................................................................

JBeaucaire’s instructions again how they worked for me in XL 2007 and 2010:

….. Copied to post #2
http://www.excelforum.com/tips-and-t...um-thread.html
by JBeaucaire
*=====================
ADD a button to ribbon XL 2010:*
1) Right-click an anywhere on the current ribbon and select Customize the Ribbon 

2)  On the right side of the Excel Option Dialogue Box that should come up, select in  the upper right Dropdown list ,(Customize the Ribbon  ), Main Tabs if it is not already selected. 

3) On the large box below, Right-click a main tab, ( for example the Developer),  and select Add New Group 

4) Right click on this New Group which should come up and rename it , for example MyTools ( There appears to be an option to select the icon also, but it is ineffective here.. )

5) On the left upper drop down box  ( Choose Commands from) select  - Macros, if it is not already selected.

6) The large box below should now show all available Macros. Find your macro and select it, then click the ADD button in the middle

7) Your macro should be now on the right in the new MyTools group in the large box. Right-click on it and select Rename to give it a unique toolbar name and select your icon ( Selecting an icon appears to work at this stage )

8) Select finally OK below in the main Excel Option Dialogue box.

*==============
ADD a quick access symbol XL 2007 and XL 2010:*
1) Right-click in the upper command Tab Bar XL 2007, anywhere on the current ribbon XL 2010 and select customize  Quick Access Toolbar

2)  On the right side of the Excel Option Dialogue Box that should come up, select in  the upper right Dropdown list ,( customize  Quick Access Toolbar), For all documents if it is not already selected.

3) On the left upper drop down box  ( Choose Commands from) select  - Macros, if it is not already selected.

4) The large box below should now show all available Macros. Find your macro and select it, then click the ADD button in the middle

5)  Select finally OK below in the main Excel Option Dialogue box.





Data Range

*A*
*B*

*1*
Thanks
Jbeaucaire and sktneer

*2*
at
ExcelForum

*3*
and
Jan Karel Pieterse

*4*
at
http://www.jkp-ads.com/articles/apideclarations.asp

----------


## JBeaucaire

Doc, your code posted in #19 doesn't work when copied from the forum.  The CODE tags are the problem.

I've updated the original post to include all the dynamic tweaks, perhaps just link directly to that post rather than reposting the code that might change again in the future.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Doc, your code posted in #19 doesn't work when copied from the forum.  The CODE tags are the problem.
> 
> I've updated the original post to include all the dynamic tweaks, perhaps just link directly to that post rather than reposting the code that might change again in the future.



OK. Just done the edits above

. Please could you not delete that Post # 19 as I may have directed others there already
Thanks
Alan

----------


## JBeaucaire

IN context with you collection of ways of posting HTML in a thread, post #19 as a link to the TIP looks fine to me.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

BigMolly
Row\Col
*A*
*B*
*C*
*D*

*1*
Name
Tot
Tot
Tot

*2*
joe
60
52
23

*3*
luis
24
100
81

*4*
frank
95
74
24

*5*
anna
67
58
55

*6*
mike
56
63
83

*7*
violet
39
49
49

*8*
grace
28
26
68



......................................................

#164  #160  http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...d-data-11.html
 

*A*
*B*
*C*
*D*

*1*
Name
Tot
Tot
Tot

*2*
joe
60
52
23

*3*
luis
24
100
81

*4*
frank
95
74
24

*5*
anna
67
58
55

*6*
mike
56
63
83

*7*
violet
39
49
49

*8*
grace
28
26
68




*Excel 2007*
Row\Col
A
B
C
D

*1*
Name
Tot
Tot
Tot

*2*
joe
60
52
23

*3*
luis
24
100
81

*4*
frank
95
74
24

*5*
anna
67
58
55

*6*
mike
56
63
83

*7*
violet
39
49
49

*8*
grace
28
26
=(2*68)/2


Sheet: *Molly*




*Excel 2007*
Row\Col
A
B
C
D

*1*
Name
Tot
Tot
Tot

*2*
joe
60
52
23

*3*
luis
24
100
81

*4*
frank
95
74
24

*5*
anna
67
58
55

*6*
mike
56
63
83

*7*
violet
39
49
49

*8*
grace
28
26
=(2*68)/2


Sheet: *Molly*



Using Excel 2007
Row\Col
A
B
C
D

*1*
Name
Tot
Tot
Tot

*2*
joe
60
52
23

*3*
luis
24
100
81

*4*
frank
95
74
24

*5*
anna
67
58
55

*6*
mike
56
63
83

*7*
violet
39
49
49

*8*
grace
28
26
=(2*68)/2


*Molly*




Row\Col
*A*
*B*
*C*
*D*

*1*
Name
Tot
Tot
Tot

*2*
joe
60
52
23

*3*
luis
24
100
81

*4*
frank
95
74
24

*5*
anna
67
58
55

*6*
mike
56
63
83

*7*
violet
39
49
49

*8*
grace
28
26
68







*A*
*B*
*C*
*D*

*1*
Name
Tot
Tot
Tot

*2*
joe
60
52
23

*3*
luis
24
100
81

*4*
frank
95
74
24

*5*
anna
67
58
55

*6*
mike
56
63
83

*7*
violet
39
49
49

*8*
grace
28
26
68

----------


## Doc.AElstein

... Hi, Feeding back to this Thread....





> ........
> .  2) The “thing” I see in the VB Development Window is empty,  ????.



..  all just a question of clicking somewhere in the big “thing” (UserForm)  in the main Development Window, and then seeing what pops up at the left in the in a smaller window which shows lots of Properties for whatever you clicked in the big “thing” (UserForm)  . – clicking in the “empty box” revealed that it was the list box , *lstResults*. 
... further..
..  A tool box is to be seen, ( or you can get it clicking on a Tool icon , or view >> Toolbox.....)
..  you  just drag things from it into the big “thing” (UserForm)  in the main Development Window
..  the 5th tool in the first row of the ToolBox was the List Box, put in by Rory. 
..  
............................


..  As For my request .3) from post #6 and #8,




> .......
> . 3) Now I see how this “Fixed” window idea implemented with a Userform works, I guess my idea of a “Button” on the form to turn on or off the code parts 2) to 5) ( which calculate/ refresh arrData is not really possible? ) – It would involve some Flag Boolean variable that would be “switched” from the Userform to True or False, and then the code would be modified thus:  ( Pseudo Code )
> 
> If Flag = True Then
> ‘Do Parts 2) to 5)
> Else
> EndIF
> 
> .  The problem I guess is that Flag is reset once the code stops. (I guess the only approach possible would be to remove those code sections and place them in a Sub which ran from a button, ( Possibly in” that Resultat / ufResults Userform ) . This Button would then be hit every time a refresh / update was necessary. )
> *.  ( I guess a “bodge “ solution would be that hitting the button assigns the .Value of some spare cell in the sheet to “True” or “False”...*........



.......... let me ‘ave a go now...

.. Drag a couple of buttons across..  ( I will play around with the Properties shown when I click once on them later )
.. Double click on one and I get the code “behind it” – that is to say I guess what happens when I click it....
..   And modify those codes thus:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



( Rather than set a “Flag” as an arbitrary “True” or “False” value in a spare spreadsheet cell, use the Status bar as a “Flag”, - just a novel idea..! ) 

..  Make some minor modifications to my Workshhets_Change code, including the If Then Else End If   bit ( Psuedo Code ) :

If Application.StatusBar = False Then
    'I have a radio ( option ) buttons on the UserForm and can makee status bar False, ( That is to say in it's normal state )
Else 'Do parts 2) to 5) to calculate, update, display totals Arrays
     ........
     .........
.......
 End If 'End of recalculating or not recalculating the Totals Arrays

*....  Results* 
*. a)* Option Button1, type in 1 Orange, result : row updated , but not totals in UserForm



*.b)* Option Button2, re type in 1 Orange, result : row updated and totals in UserForm



....................................................................

..  So that is a “bodge” solution to my request .3)
..  I mark the Thread as solved.
*..  But, If anyone can do a better, more professional solution, I would be grateful and it would make a nice contribution to the Thread. Here the current File:*
https://app.box.com/s/7dalx2amn8mm44jfzj11s8lc1gg8jvk8

.. Otherwise, *Thanks again for the help*
.  Alan.

----------

